# Rat baby help! MN



## neeborb (May 28, 2014)

Hi there! I have three (I think it's three- I'm afraid to disturb them too much!) babies that I need to find good homes for. I haven't been able to really handle them yet, as they aren't even a week old. I heard it was bad to do that too early. Is there anyone in Minnesota or the surrounding states who wants a new rattie? I have run into a real problem. The petstore didn't tell me that they kept their rats in the same cage, so I have a boy and a girl. I need to either find some way to neuter my boy, or give my girl a new home. I can't keep both and keep having more pups. Please help! Thanks so much. I haven't been able to post on any other sites yet because they are too young to even have fur yet. Figured I would ask here because you all are familiar with rats.


----------



## neeborb (May 28, 2014)

I actually only have two babies, not three. I don't know if I miscounted, or some other thing I can't explain/ don't wanna know about happened. Oh well. If anyone lives in Minnesota or Wisconsin and would like one, please let me know  Both my rats are both feeder rescues and I have no idea what kind they are. They are nice, that's all I know.


----------

